# wasting my life



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, does anybody feel as if their life is being wasted by constantly worrying. I am really distressed at the moment, and sometimes when I think back over my life so far I feel as though the majority of it has been wasted by the constant worrying about health, cancer in particular. i have everything a person could wish for, a fantastic family, a cottage in the country, two precious horses, a huge st, bernard dog..... but still I cannot be happy because I,m worried that my bubble is going to burst and that something really bad and scary is just around the corner and I will lose somebody I love to cancer. I cant cope with this thought and it really freaks me out. Its ludicrous to spend so much time, day and night worrying, I should be making the most of my life and enjoying my children growing up, not imagining awful things happening all the time. That is the trouble, you can take a holiday, but you cant run away from your mind can you? I need a break from my mind and its ridiculous thoughts but I cant and having to live like this is sometimes like being in constant hell. Anyway I am sorry for going on so much but another sleepless night and another hectic day tomorrow is enough to drive anybody insane.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

After i discovered i have ibs i to have been having the same feelings you are having. May i suggest that you get a new relaxing hobby into your life such as 1.Yoga2.Listen to relaxing music3.Gardening4.building model car,planes...etc....Find something to take your mind everything and relax your mind every now and then.I myself am a very fit and active person, i play soccer in state team, goto the gym 3-4 times a week,martial arts weekly so you can see how getting ibs has really upseted me







I have now taken up maintaining marine fishing tank which gives me some sort of relaxation.


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Sunny C, You would find it hard to believe how busy I can be on a daily basis, but unfortunately my mind decides that the minute I sit down and try to relax, normally in the evening, and especially at night, my mind decides to become very active and worries to the extreme. IBS, and GERD are partly caused by anxiety, I'm sure, but when you've got all three in the middle of the night it's no joke. Obviously sleeping is out of the question and I'm lucky if I catch a few hours a night sometimes. I have a four year old daughter to look after aswell, so not sleeping is a big deal! I will need to go back to work in the new year and that will probably stop me worrying so much simply because I will not have time. The trouble is, I cant seem to catch up on my sleep, so I'm exhausted most of the time. Nevertheless I still have to look after my animals, feed the horses, ride the horses, take the dogs out, take care of my busy daughter etc. I seem to have full responsibility for running the house, garden, my little girl etc, so that takes energy, so really I havent time to be worrying about cancer, death, and losing everything I absolutely love.


----------

